# DRI Resale



## gnipgnop (Nov 10, 2009)

Im thinking of buying a property (which is in the Diamond Resort Managed Group) but I know nothing about DRI.  All the other weeks that I currently own are deeded weeks and this prospective property is a floating week.  Can I just ignore the DRI system and purchase this week and exchange it as I do all my other weeks.  Or do I have to get involved with Diamond Resorts Management Group?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2009)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




gnipgnop said:


> Can I just ignore the DRI system and purchase this week and exchange it as I do all my other weeks.


Yes.


gnipgnop said:


> Or do I have to get involved with Diamond Resorts Management Group?


No. 

Both our Orlando timeshares are part of DRI's system, but in a strictly limited way.  That is, both timeshares are independent resorts under the non-DRI management authority of owner-controlled homeowner associations which look out for the interests of us regular, walking-around timeshare owners rather than trying to boost the profits of some timeshare company. 

DRI is "owner of record" at our Orlando timeshares.  That gives them exclusive right to sell timeshares on site.  Basically, all they do at our Orlando timeshares is (A) sell timeshares (_try_ to sell'm, that is), & (B) handle exchanges for DRI club members.  Other than that, DRI is totally _mox nix_ at our Orlando timeshares, even though (officially) both resorts are DRI timeshares.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Im thinking of buying a property (which is in the Diamond Resort Managed Group) but I know nothing about DRI.  All the other weeks that I currently own are deeded weeks and this prospective property is a floating week.  Can I just ignore the DRI system and purchase this week and exchange it as I do all my other weeks.  Or do I have to get involved with Diamond Resorts Management Group?



Deeded weeks can be floating weeks. I own 7 timeshares. All are deeded. Only one is a fixed week while the rest are floating weeks. 

DRI has to methods of ownership. One is the normal deeded week ownership. The other is a trust based ownership. 

With a deeded week, you don't have to be involved with DRI. You'll reserve and exchange your week based on the rules of that resorts HOA. At your discretion you can join DRI's points based reservation system called THE Club. In THE Club your week is assigned a number of points for internal exchange purposes within THE Club's resorts. But, this is only optional. In order to join they'll ask for a one time fee of $2,995 or, they'll ask you to buy points directly from the developer at developer pricing.

The trust's are different in that your deed is placed in a trust, is managed by a trust manager and you have ownership rights in all the resorts in that trust. DRI has three trusts I can think of but the only two I can name right now are the Hawaiian Trust and the US Collection. 

In a trust based ownership you're tied to DRI. You'll basically own points in that particular trust and be able to reserve in any of the resorts in that trust as if you were an owner of that resort. Maintenance fee's are the pooled MF's of all of the trusts in the collection and divided evenly among all of that trust members. When you buy into one of the trusts you're buying an interest in that trust rather than a deed. If you buy into a DRI trust you're stuck with DRI and will have to deal with using their system for internal and external exchanges.

Of note, just because you buy points in a DRI trust does not mean you're a member of THE Club. They'll still charge you a joiner fee of $2,995 to become a member of THE Club. The difference is that, in THE Club, you'll have access to all the DRI managed and DRI affiliated resorts. With only a trust membership you'll have access only to the resorts in that trust.


----------

